# Does Tropica's Plant Nutrition+ Expire?



## waters (18 May 2014)

I just picked up a 250ml bottle of Tropica Plant Nutrition + (TPN+) here in Bangkok. It's the old style, with the 5ml dispenser built into the top of the bottle. It looks like Tropica updated their Plant Nutrition range a couple of years ago with new style bottles.

Does this stuff expire? There's no lot number or expiry date on the bottle.

Attached pic.


----------



## Mick.Dk (18 May 2014)

No, it doesn't expire - but it should not be stored very hot or in sunlight. 
On rare ocations fungus can develop in these older products. This can easily be seen, as a condensed "mist" or thin "threads" in the liquid. Such infected liquid should ofcourse be dismissed.
Mick.


----------



## waters (19 May 2014)

Thanks Mick!


----------



## Alastair (19 May 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> No, it doesn't expire - but it should not be stored very hot or in sunlight.
> On rare ocations fungus can develop in these older products. This can easily be seen, as a condensed "mist" or thin "threads" in the liquid. Such infected liquid should ofcourse be dismissed.
> Mick.



Yup I learnt the hard way and it wiped out my shrimp 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trevor Pleco (19 May 2014)

Thanks was just going to ask how long it would keep if kept dark and in the cool, was even thinking of the fridge ? Would it keep more than a year ?
Have purchased a couple of 5l bottles should war break out.. 

Talking of 5l bottles, their colour looks uuurrrgh and is a dirty green compared to the nice cream soda coloured 300ml squirt bottles, has anybody noticed this before?
I understand from our local importers it's something to do with the manufacture of the 5L bottles that's causing this reaction with the Tropica Specialised version of the ferts, but that the ferts are still fine? Any thoughts or experiences please ?


----------

